# Advice on contract selection



## Msian (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello everyone, let me start off by thanking you for your help. I have questions about whether or not its best to sign an infantry contract and try out for recon down the road, (is it 2 years or do I have to wait until I reenlist?) or to just go for the UZ contract. I would love to do the UZ contract but I've heard varying things on this board and others on what happens if you are dropped from the course and, having done a job in the Navy I did not like for 2 & 1/2 years, I'd like to have a job I enjoyed in the worst case scenario . I would not mind being a rifleman but my ultimate goal is Recon and eventually to get a shot at Marsoc. So to reiterate, would anyone like to lend me some spare advice on this?  I am not worried about quitting as I have been tested with the good ol' gut check before, but I know nothing ever goes according to plan and injuries/ failures do occur and in my experience no amount of preparation can save you from bad luck. Thank you once again!


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 31, 2016)

Become a Rifleman, then become the best rifleman, then volunteer for Recon, be the best at whatever the Recon selection is, become a Recon Marine, be the best at being a Recon Marine, .... so on and on rinse recycle repeat. I just helped you win the military.


----------



## Msian (Mar 31, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Become a Rifleman, then become the best rifleman, then volunteer for Recon, be the best at whatever the Recon selection is, become a Recon Marine, be the best at being a Recon Marine, .... so on and on rinse recycle repeat. I just helped you win the military.


This is what I have been leaning towards. Thank you for the great advice!


----------



## dmcgill (Apr 17, 2016)

Msian said:


> my ultimate goal is Recon and eventually to get a shot at Marsoc. So to reiterate, would anyone like to lend me some spare advice on this?



I absolutely would. 

Don't ever tell a reconnaissance Marine that after you get into their community you hope to "eventually get a shot at MARSOC". You should probably choose one path or the other, and dedicate yourself to it fully.


----------



## Msian (Apr 18, 2016)

dmcgill said:


> I absolutely would.
> 
> Don't ever tell a reconnaissance Marine that after you get into their community you hope to "eventually get a shot at MARSOC". You should probably choose one path or the other, and dedicate yourself to it fully.


I see. Thank you for the advice. I will take that to heart.


----------



## Msian (Apr 18, 2016)

dmcgill said:


> I absolutely would.
> 
> Don't ever tell a reconnaissance Marine that after you get into their community you hope to "eventually get a shot at MARSOC". You should probably choose one path or the other, and dedicate yourself to it fully.


 Im sorry to post again, but I fealt the need to clarify, I stated the above misguided comment under the belief that MARSOC usually selects applicants with experience in the Recon community.  So is this a fabrication? Im sorry Im ill informed, but thats what I kept reading around the web. Thank you again.


----------



## NFB19 (Apr 18, 2016)

You're right in thinking that many of the original members of MARSOC were from the Recon community. I will tell you that was not necessarily by choice. MARSOC was created with no man power, so they drew from Recon. MARSOC is well established now and does not see a great flood of Recon Marines going into ITC but rather from the conventional Fleet forces, primarily Infantry. Read up on the primary missions of Recon and the Raiders, they're very different, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Msian (Apr 18, 2016)

NFB19 said:


> You're right in thinking that many of the original members of MARSOC were from the Recon community. I will tell you that was not necessarily by choice. MARSOC was created with no man power, so they drew from Recon. MARSOC is well established now and does not see a great flood of Recon Marines going into ITC but rather from the conventional Fleet forces, primarily Infantry. Read up on the primary missions of Recon and the Raiders, they're very different, so keep that in mind.


Thank you so much. This was very helpful.


----------



## Jäger (Apr 18, 2016)

In my personal opinion I would not sign a Recon contract.  Enlist with an 03xx option and become an Infantry Marine.  They will give you a chance to volunteer for Recon at ITB.

Or, you could put your time in with the Infantry first.  You can utilize that time deciding whether or not you want to go 0372 or 0321.


----------



## Msian (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you.  This has really been what I have been leaning towards. My only concern is my age, if I were to leave now I would be 25, but if I were to finish my degree  I would be closing in on 27. I know that isnt too old for the Corps but idk about Recon or Marsoc. My experience is with Navy and almost all of the NSW jobs had an age limit. For a once in a lifetime oppertunity like this I am willing to postpone my education, however, I would prefer to finish what I have started as I have yet to call myself a quitter.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2016)

If you are concerned about your age, then finish your degree while you are in. Hell, the military will even pay for you to finish it.

On the flip side, there are plenty of people who have gone before you who were older and succeeded. There is a reason why many SOF units are comprised of men who are not 18 or 19 years old. Don't view your age as a weakness, but as a strength. Draw upon your life experiences to help you succeed and to help those around you who are younger and away from home for the first time.

As for being a riflemen? Why the fuck not? You want to be a Reconnaissance Marine but  not be an 0311? Do you know the difference between what they do? Have you spent anytime reading up on the difference between the two? I can point you to a lot of excellent men who were some of the best the Marine Corps had to offer who proudly served as just a rifleman.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 25, 2016)

Choose the career you want to begin now and not a profession that you perceive as a stepping stone or an outstanding pedigree to another unit be it Recon or MARSOC. The idea of candidates doing such a thing for the long-shot at any unit is silly and all too common.

No selection screener is going to desire a candidate that is unsuccessful in their current MOS. Pick a job for you and do it to the best of your abilities, when the time is right and if you're still certain about your decision - you will know and the people you need in your corner will back you up.


H/A


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 25, 2016)

(1)  If the UZ contract existed during my time, I'd pick that.
(2)  Despite (1), I learned some valuable  lessons as a 0311 and 0352.  This made me a better 0321/8654.  In fact, when I screened for Force, they wanted experienced Marines, not boots.
(3)  Do not let age limit your desire.  The best shape was during my 30, early 40's.  Recovery time will suffer.
(4)  Do not let anyone else determine what you CAN'T do.  Only YOU can prevent you from reaching your dreams.  Unless you are soup sandwich from the get go...then no amount of desire is going to help and you might as well wear a dress and go back to the Navy.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 25, 2016)

...stupid double post...


----------



## Teufel (Apr 25, 2016)

Try out for recon and don't quit.  I graduated BRC at 27 or 28.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 26, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> Unless you are soup sandwich from the get go...then no amount of desire is going to help and you might as well wear a dress and go back to the Navy.



Easy there, Devil Dog...;)


----------



## Msian (Apr 29, 2016)

Jäger said:


> In my personal opinion I would not sign a Recon contract.  Enlist with an 03xx option and become an Infantry Marine.  They will give you a chance to volunteer for Recon at ITB.
> 
> Or, you could put your time in with the Infantry first.  You can utilize that time deciding whether or not you want to go 0372 or 0321.


This is great advice. Thank you.


----------



## Msian (Apr 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> If you are concerned about your age, then finish your degree while you are in. Hell, the military will even pay for you to finish it.
> 
> On the flip side, there are plenty of people who have gone before you who were older and succeeded. There is a reason why many SOF units are comprised of men who are not 18 or 19 years old. Don't view your age as a weakness, but as a strength. Draw upon your life experiences to help you succeed and to help those around you who are younger and away from home for the first time.
> 
> As for being a riflemen? Why the fuck not? You want to be a Reconnaissance Marine but  not be an 0311? Do you know the difference between what they do? Have you spent anytime reading up on the difference between the two? I can point you to a lot of excellent men who were some of the best the Marine Corps had to offer who proudly served as just a rifleman.


I am afraid you may have misconstrued something in my post. I hav no problems serving as a riflemam. In fact the fact that I cant enlist as an 0311 makes me nervous. I would be proud to be a rifleman.


----------



## Msian (Apr 29, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> (1)  If the UZ contract existed during my time, I'd pick that.
> (2)  Despite (1), I learned some valuable  lessons as a 0311 and 0352.  This made me a better 0321/8654.  In fact, when I screened for Force, they wanted experienced Marines, not boots.
> (3)  Do not let age limit your desire.  The best shape was during my 30, early 40's.  Recovery time will suffer.
> (4)  Do not let anyone else determine what you CAN'T do.  Only YOU can prevent you from reaching your dreams.  Unless you are soup sandwich from the get go...then no amount of desire is going to help and you might as well wear a dress and go back to the Navy.


Thank you for your input. It is invaluable. Dont worry I have no intentions of wearing a dress again lol.


----------



## Msian (Apr 29, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Choose the career you want to begin now and not a profession that you perceive as a stepping stone or an outstanding pedigree to another unit be it Recon or MARSOC. The idea of candidates doing such a thing for the long-shot at any unit is silly and all too common.
> 
> No selection screener is going to desire a candidate that is unsuccessful in their current MOS. Pick a job for you and do it to the best of your abilities, when the time is right and if you're still certain about your decision - you will know and the people you need in your corner will back you up.
> 
> ...


I understand. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Msian (Apr 29, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Try out for recon and don't quit.  I graduated BRC at 27 or 28.


Thank you for the boost. Dont quit is always the best advice you can get.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2016)

How did we get a new guy with humility? He's supposed to tell us to fuck off when we tell him something counter to his belief system or preconceived ideas. They don't EVER listen.

"Hey man, you should do xxxxx."
"Whargarbl!!!!!!!!! Fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!"

I need to drink more.


----------



## dmcgill (Apr 30, 2016)

Msian said:


> Im sorry to post again, but I fealt the need to clarify, I stated the above misguided comment under the belief that MARSOC usually selects applicants with experience in the Recon community.  So is this a fabrication? Im sorry Im ill informed, but thats what I kept reading around the web. Thank you again.



When MARSOC was stood up it drew from Recon. 10 years later there are guys from every background in the fleet Marine Corps serving on the MSOTs.


----------



## Msian (Apr 30, 2016)

dmcgill said:


> When MARSOC was stood up it drew from Recon. 10 years later there are guys from every background in the fleet Marine Corps serving on the MSOTs.


Oooh I see what you are saying. I did not mean any offense by that. I had just been misunderstood at the time about how MARSOC worked at the time I wrote that post. Thank you however for the lesson.


----------

